# 1971 2002 - seeking HEI



## bcanheal (Mar 24, 2019)

Hi Guys,
I have a 1971 BMW 2002. I'd like to put an HEI ignition in it.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Mike Goble (Jan 7, 2016)

There are various electronic ignition conversions available, but I am unaware of a specific HEI setup.


----------

